# EVH 5150 III EL34 50w IT IS REAL



## technomancer (Oct 3, 2017)

View media item 375
So it is real and it is $1099  Also has dual concentric pots for gain and volume on channel 1/2 so no volume jump

https://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-EVH-2253060-000-LIST

EDIT: Since people are clearly too lazy to read the thread before they post: AMS pulled the listing after this thread was created. At the time this was posted the head was listed with an ETA of 10/15. I'm guessing they were supposed to wait for an official announcement before posting it. There was also a matching gold badged 2x12 posted as well.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks like its time for me to sell my 100 watt so I can get in on this sweet midi action


----------



## JD27 (Oct 3, 2017)

Uh oh, slight GAS buildup.


----------



## bnzboy (Oct 3, 2017)

I am looking for a new portable amp. I will need to make a decision between Victory Kraken or this beast.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm curious if this is going to be the stock 5153 50W with El34s or a miniaturized 5153S.

But that's cool they added the stacked pot. Surprised they didn't revise the original 5153 50W on once the complaints starting rolling through.


----------



## cmtd (Oct 3, 2017)

That link is just taking me to the EVH product list from AMS. The 50w EL34 head is on page 2, but when you click on it you go right back to the product list?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 3, 2017)

cmtd said:


> That link is just taking me to the EVH product list from AMS. The 50w EL34 head is on page 2, but when you click on it you go right back to the product list?



Since they were the only place that had it listed I wonder if they jumped the gun putting it up... When I posted the link went to the product page and showed and ETA of 10/15


----------



## sakeido (Oct 3, 2017)

I wonder if they'll do it in a combo version?

I'm def getting old but my 4x12s and 100 watt heads are sitting around collecting dust, gimme a nice 65 pound, 1x12 combo amp and I'm all good.

Did you ever get to try the EL34 version of the head? They never got one in local so I haven't had a chance yet. I liked the original version of the 50 watt quite a bit but I thought it was a little cold, maybe a bit buzzy sounding, and figured the EL34 tubes would help fix that


----------



## PBGas (Oct 3, 2017)

WOW! I literally just bought the 100W EL-34 head.....cripes!

This looks great!
There is probably a matching 212 for it. I noticed that my local L&M had the 5150 III 212 EL34 cabinet in their listing. Will have to get them to check for the head as well. 

Was there a back panel shot of this one? Did it have Midi and a resonance control? 

Thx for posting it up Techno!


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 3, 2017)

PBGas said:


> WOW! I literally just bought the 100W EL-34 head.....cripes!
> 
> This looks great!
> There is probably a matching 212 for it. I noticed that my local L&M had the 5150 III 212 EL34 cabinet in their listing. Will have to get them to check for the head as well.
> ...



Had the midi in, and resonance knob on the back panel shot. looks epic.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 3, 2017)

Concentric pots is a huge plus  I'd be 100% sold on it if I didn't already have the previous 50w head


----------



## chopeth (Oct 4, 2017)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Concentric pots is a huge plus  I'd be 100% sold on it if I didn't already have the previous 50w head



Same for me


----------



## KailM (Oct 4, 2017)

The GAS is strong with this one...


----------



## feraledge (Oct 4, 2017)

Uh oh. I’ve been hoping for one of these for years. I imagine a dual rig with the 5150 reg 50w to be pretty damn amazing. Glad they didn’t go too insane with the price, in due time I shall grab one of these.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow! Wasn't expecting them to add the dual pots, too. I need to remind myself that I've owned 3 variations of the 5153 and never got along with it entirely.
_
Although_... I've never owned an EL34 variation....


----------



## Laimon (Oct 4, 2017)

Why do I not see it in the link?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 4, 2017)

Laimon said:


> Why do I not see it in the link?



Try reading the thread




cmtd said:


> That link is just taking me to the EVH product list from AMS. The 50w EL34 head is on page 2, but when you click on it you go right back to the product list?





technomancer said:


> Since they were the only place that had it listed I wonder if they jumped the gun putting it up... When I posted the link went to the product page and showed and ETA of 10/15


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for updating with a pic. Interested as well if it is more towards the original 50w sound or more like the 100s?


----------



## KailM (Oct 4, 2017)

crwnedblasphemy said:


> Thanks for updating with a pic. Interested as well if it is more towards the original 50w sound or more like the 100s?


I already liked the 50 watt version by far the best out of all the EVH 5153s, so this one really piques my interest.

I swore I'd never need another 5150 variant in my stable (already have a 6505 and 6505+) ...but I could really see pulling the trigger on one of these, I really could...


----------



## wakjob (Oct 4, 2017)

I have nothing against VH or Eddie himself.

Just the fanboy "BROWN" worshipper/chasers and the whole internet culture that goes with it.

But this amp.... this amp...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2017)

wakjob said:


> I have nothing against VH or Eddie himself.
> 
> Just the fanboy "BROWN" worshipper/chasers and the whole internet culture that goes with it.



That's why I thought this amp was funny. EVH tried to market this as an amp to get closer to his classic sound, but the preamp section is as far away from a 1968 Plexi as you can get, and supposedly the brown sound was achieved with 6CA7 tubes, not EL34s. 

I remember being excited when a more "vintage-style" EVH amp was being rumored. I thought hey, a cheaper Plexi clone would have been badass. 

I still bet this amp kicks plenty of ass, though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 4, 2017)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Concentric pots is a huge plus  I'd be 100% sold on it if I didn't already have the previous 50w head



That won't be stopping me from getting one.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 5, 2017)

Worth noting that @technomancer has epic stalking abilities. I'm not seeing anything else about this at all. This is why we SSO, son! 
My excitement for this is ridiculously higher than I ever thought it could be for an EL34 head.


----------



## Municipalrestart (Oct 5, 2017)

Fuuuuuuck. I just bought the 100 watt stealth and my 45 days return ended a few days ago. God damnit.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Worth noting that @technomancer has epic stalking abilities. I'm not seeing anything else about this at all. This is why we SSO, son!
> My excitement for this is ridiculously higher than I ever thought it could be for an EL34 head.



Wish I could claim credit but I saw it on one of the Facebook groups I'm on 

I'm just hoping this is the same preamp design as the EL34 Stealth as that thing was epic.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't know what EVH tried to market if for, but people likely are waiting for it to play something else than "brown" tone. An EVH amp certainly wouldn't be what I'd use if I was an eddie tone chaser.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 5, 2017)

technomancer said:


> I'm just hoping this is the same preamp design as the EL34 Stealth as that thing was epic.


The trend has always been same or better. The Blue channel LBX II is based off the Stealth’s isn’t it?? So the pot upgrade and probably some more gain too. It’s hard for me to imagine it not ripping.


----------



## Municipalrestart (Oct 5, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Wish I could claim credit but I saw it on one of the Facebook groups I'm on
> 
> I'm just hoping this is the same preamp design as the EL34 Stealth as that thing was epic.


We might be in the same facebook group then. I heard about it there and then talked to someone "on the inside" and they said it was going to be at winter namm so i kinda assumed it wasn't even going to be available till aprilish of next year.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2017)

Municipalrestart said:


> We might be in the same facebook group then. I heard about it there and then talked to someone "on the inside" and they said it was going to be at winter namm so i kinda assumed it wasn't even going to be available till aprilish of next year.



Could be though the group I saw it has been claiming October for a couple months now. Glad to see it appears to be panning out


----------



## Municipalrestart (Oct 5, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Could be though the group I saw it has been claiming October for a couple months now. Glad to see it appears to be panning out


Man of I would have heard october I wpuld have honestly waited. I got my stealth new for 1800 on a payment plan but still could have been nice to save an extra 700


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2017)

Municipalrestart said:


> Man of I would have heard october I wpuld have honestly waited. I got my stealth new for 1800 on a payment plan but still could have been nice to save an extra 700



Yeah it was originally summer then when it wasn't at Summer NAMM changed to October. Fender seems to be trying hard to make sure it is ready before they announce a release. Guess they don't want to follow the train of hyping something then having it be months late on release(*cough* Invective *cough*)


----------



## Municipalrestart (Oct 5, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Yeah it was originally summer then when it wasn't at Summer NAMM changed to October. Fender seems to be trying hard to make sure it is ready before they announce a release. Guess they don't want to follow the train of hyping something then having it be months late on release(*cough* Invective *cough*)


Haha I remember trying to look for that amp and not being able to find it. I bet it sounds great but man something about that amp is so ugly to me and the stealth in my opinion is pretty much the sexiest amp ever built. I might talk to zzounds about returning the stealth im not sure what they do if the return is outside of 45 days though.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 5, 2017)

One thing I wish EVH would change about their amps. And believe me... I know this is petty.

I really wish the god damn power controls were on the front. If only they changed that for this model, too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 5, 2017)

Apparently it was on the most recent edition of Total Guitar as well?

http://www.pressreader.com/australia/total-guitar/20170929/282875140969774


----------



## feraledge (Oct 5, 2017)

OliOliver said:


> One thing I wish EVH would change about their amps. And believe me... I know this is petty.
> 
> I really wish the god damn power controls were on the front. If only they changed that for this model, too


I don't consider this petty. It annoys me every single time I turn my amp on beyond reason. BUT I do love the amp dearly. 
Total Guitar write up has me amped. I care 0% about how it nails a Marshal-esque "brown sound," I just know that the 5153 is my favorite amp to date, each model manages to sound better and the clips I've heard of the 5134 sound killer, plus just different enough that I think it would make for an insanely epic dual rig with my 5153 50 watt. PLUS, you can find these 2 x 12"s pretty damn cheap, best matched cab ever.


----------



## PBGas (Oct 6, 2017)

The switches on back do not bother me at all. It would be nicer on front. The resonance controls on back annoy me more...


----------



## feraledge (Oct 6, 2017)

PBGas said:


> The switches on back do not bother me at all. It would be nicer on front. The resonance controls on back annoy me more...


I solved this problem with a quick mod. I call it, "leave it dimed and never think of it again" mod. Works well. I'll see if I can post up a demo video.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Oct 7, 2017)

"Also has dual concentric pots for gain and volume on channel 1/2 so no volume jump"

Well, poop. Looks like I'm buying a new amp.


----------



## NickVicious24 (Oct 7, 2017)

I originally owned the standard 50w version. Really loved that amp but wanted to go back to a Kemper again (to minimize my rig) so sold the unit. Now 2 years later i'm honestly craving a tube amp again (right around the time the invective was announced).
However, due to the (IMHO) high price here in Europe of the Invective and the delayed release, I haven't pre ordered it yet.

And now, out of the blue this happens, a new version of the original amp which I loved, with the stacked volume+gain pots, totally in love again.

This will be bought as soon as it hits the stores, and it will also save me some cash to buy a helix LT for effects.
Hook it up 4CM style, throw in a midi cable for switching and i'm set!


----------



## PBGas (Oct 7, 2017)

feraledge said:


> I solved this problem with a quick mod. I call it, "leave it dimed and never think of it again" mod. Works well. I'll see if I can post up a demo video.



Please do.....I'm really unsure how to do this....the subtle twist is bothering me. 

Currently I am pondering how the Charvel was killed in your signature. Last i checked the wood was already dead.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah i have the serious gas on this one. Hopefully i can just trade in my 100 watt one and throw a hundred or two down and ill be rocking


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmmmmm. I had a 5153 50W mini full stack (pair of 1x12s) and that was badass, but the volume jump annoyed the piss out of me. I’ve been all about the Invective and waiting somewhat patiently, but if this gets released before that..../pondering


----------



## Fretwreck (Oct 8, 2017)

Was looking at the 6505mh. But this has me intrigued. Had the 50 watt. Too much of everything. Compression, gain. My 6534+ kills the evh. Hmmm... We shall see I guess


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 9, 2017)

Fretwreck said:


> Was looking at the 6505mh. But this has me intrigued. Had the 50 watt. Too much of everything. Compression, gain. My 6534+ kills the evh. Hmmm... We shall see I guess


I doubt you'll like this version either.


----------



## NickVicious24 (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm insanely curious when this will be announced / released


----------



## jclogston (Oct 11, 2017)

Hmm, this or get my 50watt evh-iii head modified for separate gain/volume controls?


----------



## PBGas (Oct 14, 2017)

I ordered the new matching 212 for my new EVH 100W EL-34 head. I’ll just return my current 212 and put the stock speakers back in and the Lynchbacks in the new one and I am good to go. L&M up here has them in their system with many on order to the head office.


----------



## NickVicious24 (Oct 16, 2017)

The 50w head just popped up on one of the European webshops (Thomann) for €1269,-

First expected delivery around 15.11.17


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 16, 2017)

There's a review of it in Total Guitar.


----------



## op1e (Oct 16, 2017)

I just looked I only see the LBXII up there.


----------



## NickVicious24 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thomann now also included the matching 2x12 cab, €588,-


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm actually tempted to sell most of my stuff and get this with a torpedo for a home recording rig. 

I do own an axefx2 but I guess after all these years of not buying amps my GAS will take over. Maybe it's time to sell it and move on, just for the sake of changing gear mind you, I'm still fully satisfied with the axefx2 ^^


----------



## axxessdenied (Oct 18, 2017)

Totally getting one!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 19, 2017)

I've seen a couple guys post that AMS and Sweetwater have both said the 24th for official release.

I also saw that somebody called Fender and they said maybe the end of the year... going to say that since this is showing up on store websites the 24th is likely and Fender CS is clueless as usual.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Oct 20, 2017)

Damn you sir. You hath created da gas!


----------



## PBGas (Oct 21, 2017)

technomancer said:


> I've seen a couple guys post that AMS and Sweetwater have both said the 24th for official release.
> 
> I also saw that somebody called Fender and they said maybe the end of the year... going to say that since this is showing up on store websites the 24th is likely and Fender CS is clueless as usual.



This is EXACTLY true....Fender CS is completely clueless. I remember when I tried to order the 2nd run Stealth head version. Fender CS told me my amp would be there by June. June came and went and we found out that our idiot rep up here only ordered 2 of them for the entire country. LoL. 

Thankfully, didn’t have this issue with the 100W EL-34 version I got a couple of weeks ago. It is an absolutely amazing sounding amp, so much so that my JP-2C LE went to a new home. Never thought that would happen but I am really, really loving the tone from this amp.


----------



## Fretwreck (Oct 21, 2017)

PBGas said:


> This is EXACTLY true....Fender CS is completely clueless. I remember when I tried to order the 2nd run Stealth head version. Fender CS told me my amp would be there by June. June came and went and we found out that our idiot rep up here only ordered 2 of them for the entire country. LoL.
> 
> Thankfully, didn’t have this issue with the 100W EL-34 version I got a couple of weeks ago. It is an absolutely amazing sounding amp, so much so that my JP-2C LE went to a new home. Never thought that would happen but I am really, really loving the tone from this amp.


This has caught my interest


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2017)

EVH Gear posted a teaser on their Facebook page today so going to guess the 24th date I've heard is correct


----------



## Tisca (Oct 24, 2017)

Man, that sounded dark and they were playing some bright sounding guitars to begin with. Bad settings or just bad?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 24, 2017)

I haven't heard the 50w in person yet, but that clip sounded like hell... the 100w EL34 definitely did not sound like that 

I'll reserve final judgement, but I'm going to guess just poor clip.


----------



## crwnedblasphemy (Oct 24, 2017)

I can’t even watch those Anderton’s guys. Had to shut it off. It was like Chappers and the Captain on a case of Redbulls. Calm the hell down.


----------



## hvdh (Oct 24, 2017)

Agree!
This is so much better. No talking, no drum crap ;-)

Wont sell my 6L6 version because it never let me down. And the volume jump is solved with my Multi Concentric Boss MS-3 ;-)


----------



## JD27 (Oct 24, 2017)

That demo was much better!


----------



## op1e (Oct 24, 2017)

Sounds greasy, Im sold.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2017)

Andertons demos rarely sound that good to me. Not sure what the deal is, but their demos rarely sound good for metal stuff. Chappers just doesn't have an ear for high gain tones.

And yeah, that official demo is MUCH better. Fuck I want it.


----------



## KailM (Oct 24, 2017)

Here's another demo -- my word this amp sounds amazing. Such a chewy, thick crunch. It will be mine. Oh yes. It will be mine...


----------



## feraledge (Oct 24, 2017)

KailM said:


> Here's another demo -- my word this amp sounds amazing. Such a chewy, thick crunch. It will be mine. Oh yes. It will be mine...



Goddamn.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 25, 2017)

KailM said:


> Here's another demo -- my word this amp sounds amazing. Such a chewy, thick crunch. It will be mine. Oh yes. It will be mine...




Holy shit...


----------



## Zado (Oct 25, 2017)

It really sounds fizzy and annoying to my ears tho


----------



## JD27 (Oct 25, 2017)

GAS eruption, must buy... Oh my poor Sweetwater card, forgive me!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 25, 2017)

Zado said:


> It really sounds fizzy and annoying to my ears tho



Haven't watched the latest vid posted, but the EVH official demo he has the gain up too high... it seems similar tonally to the 100w and that is what it sounds like with the gain up too far. The 100w EL34 has an insane amounts of gain.


----------



## Zado (Oct 25, 2017)

I see... waitin for better clips, atm sounds like something not for me


----------



## technomancer (Oct 25, 2017)

JD27 said:


> GAS eruption, must buy... Oh my poor Sweetwater card, forgive me!


----------



## JD27 (Oct 25, 2017)

Preorder Engaged. She will be mine, oh yes, she will be mine.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd basically only be getting this cause I wan't the MIDI capability, I'll just hang on to my 100 watt I think and save for a TC-50 or JP-2C


----------



## chopeth (Oct 26, 2017)

^The old one is also MIDI


----------



## JD27 (Oct 26, 2017)

FYI, in stock now at Musicians Friend. Hope to have mine soon.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/ampl...el34-50w-tube-guitar-amp-head/j86220000001000


----------



## feraledge (Oct 26, 2017)

JD27 said:


> FYI, in stock now at Musicians Friend. Hope to have mine soon.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/ampl...el34-50w-tube-guitar-amp-head/j86220000001000


Woah, that was quick! I kind of love the EVH/Peavey bickering, because Invective was interesting, but then this looks outstanding. The blue channel sounds killer and addresses all the reasons why I don't ever use the blue on my 5153 50 watt. I'd love to hear a comparison of the red channel on this and the standard 50 watt before I leap into swapping it out.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 26, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Woah, that was quick! I kind of love the EVH/Peavey bickering, because Invective was interesting, but then this looks outstanding. The blue channel sounds killer and addresses all the reasons why I don't ever use the blue on my 5153 50 watt. I'd love to hear a comparison of the red channel on this and the standard 50 watt before I leap into swapping it out.



Honestly for the price of the Invective you can get the Stealth EL34 100w if you have a good sales rep at your store of choice  The markup on the Stealth amps is insane


----------



## feraledge (Oct 26, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Honestly for the price of the Invective you can get the Stealth EL34 100w if you have a good sales rep at your store of choice  The markup on the Stealth amps is insane


If they had variable wattage that would be more helpful for me, but $100 markup for the EL34 50 watt isn't too bad. The Stealth's tried too hard to be "limited" and ended up just sitting.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 26, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Woah, that was quick! I kind of love the EVH/Peavey bickering, because Invective was interesting, but then this looks outstanding. The blue channel sounds killer and addresses all the reasons why I don't ever use the blue on my 5153 50 watt. I'd love to hear a comparison of the red channel on this and the standard 50 watt before I leap into swapping it out.


I liked the blue channel on my 5153. I usually used a SD 805 on that channel.


----------



## KailM (Oct 26, 2017)

I've debated on a 5153 50watt head for a long time now but ultimately decided it would be ridiculous since I already own both a 6505 and a 6505+. But this one sounds different enough -- and those gorgeous cleans...

I'm already making plans on what to sell...


----------



## JD27 (Oct 26, 2017)

KailM said:


> I've debated on a 5153 50watt head for a long time now but ultimately decided it would be ridiculous since I already own both a 6505 and a 6505+. But this one sounds different enough -- and those gorgeous cleans...
> 
> I'm already making plans on what to sell...


----------



## Mike (Oct 27, 2017)

Just ordered mine. The wife's going to kill me, but hopefully I get to enjoy a few minutes of sweet tones before the after life.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 27, 2017)

Mike said:


> Just ordered mine. The wife's going to kill me, but hopefully I get to enjoy a few minutes of sweet tones before the after life.



Totally worth it, bludgeoned by a 5153!


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 27, 2017)

chopeth said:


> ^The old one is also MIDI



Yeah but the EL34's is a big sell, plus the cocentric pots for if I want to use in a non midi capacity I still want clean and blue to be useable with no volume jump.

One thing i've learned from my 100 watt... i'm way less of a red channel guy than I thought I was. Although I do love it.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 27, 2017)

Mike said:


> Just ordered mine. The wife's going to kill me, but hopefully I get to enjoy a few minutes of sweet tones before the after life.



You should have seen the look on my girlfriend’s face when she saw that I bought a 5153S 6L6. Didn’t care about the deal I got at all


----------



## Mike (Oct 27, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Totally worth it, bludgeoned by a 5153!


Brutal. If that ain't metal, I don't know what is. At least I'll get to be on an episode of Snapped. 



Blytheryn said:


> You should have seen the look on my girlfriend’s face when she saw that I bought a 5153S 6L6. Didn’t care about the deal I got at all


They'll just never understand.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 27, 2017)

Mike said:


> Brutal. If that ain't metal, I don't know what is. At least I'll get to be on an episode of Snapped.



Isn't "5153 Smashed Face" already a death metal song? If it isn't, you should write it as your final offering to this world.


----------



## aneurysm (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey Guys,

i´s also very excited to try one out, but unfortunately every Clip i´ve seen so far sounded nothing like the 100 Watt Version.
To me it sounds fizzy, dark and not even tight at all.
I really hope this Amp will sound much better in Person !


----------



## op1e (Oct 28, 2017)

I hope they didn't change the blue channel too much. I lived on that for 6 string stuff. Throw kt77's in and the old 50w is redundant.


----------



## rockskate4x (Oct 28, 2017)

Already got my EVH 5150 50W modded with concentric volume and gain pots, variac control, etc, so I have no reason to actually get one of these guys... but the GAS is real, and I know what I will be purchasing if my amp gets destroyed or stolen.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Oct 28, 2017)

Kruse? Me too. Great mods. Not sure if we need this new one just for the el34s, but want anyway, lol


----------



## PBGas (Oct 28, 2017)

Picked up my 212 EL34 ST cab from L&M. I think I got the first one!
My 100W EL-34 head now has a match! LoL!

Pulled the back off, took out those G12H30s and replaced them with Lynchbacks. Sprayed a little Super 77 on the pine on the inside back and added a small amount of Dacron insulation. Cab sounds AMAZING! It is nicely built and easy to gig with. Very happy!


----------



## rockskate4x (Oct 28, 2017)

crankyrayhanky said:


> Kruse? Me too. Great mods. Not sure if we need this new one just for the el34s, but want anyway, lol


yeah, man kruse is the shit!


----------



## JD27 (Oct 30, 2017)

The beast has arrived. Hopefully I get a chance to play it tonight, I have high hopes.


----------



## KailM (Oct 30, 2017)

JD27 said:


> The beast has arrived. Hopefully I get a chance to play it tonight, I have high hopes.



Here's my obligatory request for some black/death metal sound clips. That is, if you're able.


----------



## rexbinary (Oct 30, 2017)

Seeing that pics makes my GAS ignite into FLAME and it BURNS so GOOD.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 30, 2017)

JD27 said:


> The beast has arrived. Hopefully I get a chance to play it tonight, I have high hopes.


Fuck that was quick! Stoked for you dude. Expectations are high.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 30, 2017)

Got to play with it for around an hour tonight. So far I dig it, I liked my 6L6 version as well. I'm not finding it to be all the different really. It is tad more aggressive and has more mids, whereas I remember the 6L6 version being a bit more rounded. Both have insane amounts of gain available. I still find the blue channel needs an OD boost for my liking and the red does not. Also, too much gain on the red channel is achieved early on the gain dial. I have been running an Orange Two Stroke in the FX Loop to further shape the EQ on all of my amps and a Precision Drive in front for the OD. Both sound great with the amp as they do with my others. For the red channel, I just turn off the Precision Drive. I think the coolest features are still the concentric pots, they just make life switching between the green/blue channels much easier. Played through my Mesa Cab, but I'm going to try my Orange next time. I imagine I will like it better, I never seem to like the Mesa with anything but Mesa amps.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Oct 30, 2017)

Please report back on how it sounds through the Orange cab! I'm so close to getting this with the matching cab but if it sounds good through your Orange cab then that means I don't have to buy another cab ! How does the blue channel do boosted for thrash metal in your opinion?


----------



## technomancer (Oct 31, 2017)

MetalThrasher said:


> Please report back on how it sounds through the Orange cab! I'm so close to getting this with the matching cab but if it sounds good through your Orange cab then that means I don't have to buy another cab ! How does the blue channel do boosted for thrash metal in your opinion?



If it is anything like every other 5153 including the 100w EL34 it will sound better through a Greenback variant than V30s  I ran the 100w through an Orange 2x12 loaded with Scumback M75s and it sounded killer. I also tried it through a Mesa and Friedman 2x12 both loaded with V30s.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 31, 2017)

All I have is v30 loaded cabs. I should pick up something with another type just for shits and giggles.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 31, 2017)

I used the original 100w with a Marshall 1960BV and it sounded great, but to my ears there is no better pairing than the EVH cabs. They just sound amazing with the 5153.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 31, 2017)

feraledge said:


> I used the original 100w with a Marshall 1960BV and it sounded great, but to my ears there is no better pairing than the EVH cabs. They just sound amazing with the 5153.



I've never seen the EVH cabs in person, are they built well? They use G12Hs I think.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 31, 2017)

JD27 said:


> I've never seen the EVH cabs in person, are they built well? They use G12Hs I think.


They’re excellent. Way lower wattage too. So I was skeptical, but they sound really damn good.
G12EVH speakers, because Eddie brands everything.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 31, 2017)

feraledge said:


> They’re excellent. Way lower wattage too. So I was skeptical, but they sound really damn good.
> G12EVH speakers, because Eddie brands everything.



Price isn't horrible either, may have to take the plunge.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 31, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Price isn't horrible either, may have to take the plunge.


You can snag them used really damn cheap. Strongly recommended.


----------



## aneurysm (Oct 31, 2017)

JD27, would you say the EL34 has a more raw, edgy Tone to it compared to the 6L6 Version ?


----------



## shred-o-holic (Nov 8, 2017)

I got to try the EL-34 100 version last week head to head with the 50 Watt 6L6 one. Much to my surprise I dug the 6L6 version a lot more and I am typically a 34 user over 6L6's historically. Gas over on that one....


----------



## op1e (Nov 8, 2017)

Try a low gain tube in v4 to tame the red channel so you can open it up more. My 50w sounded thin cause my gain was at 9 o'clock or less. I now have a Mesa OS straight/slant cab so I would probably not enjoy one like I did before with my Legend/Swamp loaded cab I sold. I still have a 2x12 with Legends. I should pull the top 2 v30's and swap the Legends in the Mesa cab.


----------



## Mike (Nov 10, 2017)

Got mine last night. Only had a few minutes to play it and so far I do like what it's got going on. Hopefully over the weekend I get some time to really sit down and put it through its paces.


----------



## Sogradde (Nov 10, 2017)

If this ends up like the Invective thread with 50+ pages and no soundbits I'm gonna report you guys to the police for mental abuse.


----------



## Tisca (Nov 10, 2017)

Sogradde said:


> If this ends up like the Invective thread with 50+ pages and no soundbits I'm gonna report you guys to the police for mental abuse.



We have to wait for someone to receive a fully working Invective first


----------



## JD27 (Nov 10, 2017)

Mike said:


> Got mine last night. Only had a few minutes to play it and so far I do like what it's got going on. Hopefully over the weekend I get some time to really sit down and put it through its paces.



What speakers do you have in that Vader cab? I actually broke down and ordered a matching cab for mine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 10, 2017)

JD27 said:


> What speakers do you have in that Vader cab? I actually broke down and ordered a matching cab for mine.



The original Eminence Legends that were custom tweaked to Vader's specs.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 10, 2017)

Interested to see how this EVH cab sounds compared to my v30 loaded Mesa and Orange. So far I like the Orange better with it, but not really a surprise, that Mesa cab only seems to sound good with the Mesa heads I’ve owned.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 10, 2017)

Mike said:


> The original Eminence Legends that were custom tweaked to Vader's specs.



Oh please report back on how that sounds with the Vader Legends! I'm close to ordering that amp and my cab has the GFlex Legends which sound a bit close to the Vader legends. I'm curious if it will retain that snarling high mids compared to the EVH 212.


----------



## Mike (Nov 12, 2017)

Okay so I actually recorded some mic'd clips. Just some random chuggies and whatnot. I'm so progressive, I don't even know how to play the same thing twice. Both clips are the red channel.

Mesa 4x12 (V30):
https://soundcloud.com/jinguskhan/5153el34-mesa4x12

Vader 2x12 (Legends):
https://soundcloud.com/jinguskhan/5153el34-vader2x12

The amps red channel is great, but I hate the blue channel. It sucks. It's too wooly and gurgly and I just don't know what's going on with the low mids. I don't remember my original 5153 50 watt blue channel being so hard to tweak like this. The green channel's pretty good, though it's pretty vanilla just waiting to have some reverb or something added. Nothing spectacular in my opinion.

I'm still messing with the amp and not 100% sold on keeping it around yet, but it does the straight high gain metal thing wonderfully.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 12, 2017)

That Vader sounds much better. The blue channel needs a boost, did you use one?


----------



## Mike (Nov 12, 2017)

JD27 said:


> That Vader sounds much better. The blue channel needs a boost, did you use one?



Yup with and without a boost. I found what makes it a bit more clear is to turn down the resonance and roll back the mids a bit, but there's just something about the character of it that I'm not getting along with :/


----------



## JD27 (Nov 12, 2017)

I’m using an Orange Two Stroke in the EQ and Presicion Drive in the front, so I guess I have a lot to work with in removing or adding things.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 12, 2017)

Mike said:


> I'm so progressive, I don't even know how to play the same thing twice.



lol, too funny!
cool clips btw.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 13, 2017)

Got my matching 2x12 today and played it for about 30 mine after work. It just pairs better with the head than my Orange and Mesa. It went from this amp is pretty cool to this amp sounds fuckin mean now.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey JD.. How does the blue channel sound with the matching cab? In your opinion can the blue channel do thrash metal with a boost?


----------



## JD27 (Nov 13, 2017)

MetalThrasher said:


> Hey JD.. How does the blue channel sound with the matching cab? In your opinion can the blue channel do thrash metal with a boost?



Definitely, it does need a boost, just doesn’t seem tight enough without one. Those speakers just sound a lot better with this head though. Definitely more low end and less piercing on the highs.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Nov 13, 2017)

How high do you have to put the gain on the blue channel to achieve a thrash metal tone with a boost? BTW what kind of boost are you running?


----------



## JD27 (Nov 13, 2017)

MetalThrasher said:


> How high do you have to put the gain on the blue channel to achieve a thrash metal tone with a boost? BTW what kind of boost are you running?


I have it just under noon. I have a precision drive, unfortunately sold my others, so I can’t compare them.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Nov 13, 2017)

How is it around 2 to 3 o'clock?


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 19, 2017)

So um errr how does this comp to the amp section in the 5150iii combo?
On paper looks badass.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 28, 2017)

Mine comes in tomorrow! For anyone that might be watching, Sweetwater says that the wait list is massive and they’re not getting any more until the beginning of January.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Nov 28, 2017)

I really don't need one of these. I sure hope you guys don't post a bunch of videos and clips when you get them.


----------



## StefanWest (Dec 9, 2017)

i wonder how this thing competes with a Cobra


----------



## KailM (Dec 13, 2017)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I really don't need one of these. I sure hope you guys don't post a bunch of videos and clips when you get them.


 You mean clips like this?  (Not me, just a cool demo I found) :

I'm still on the fence whether I want to go with the EL 34 or the 6L6 version. For me, it'll come down to which one gets the cleaner cleans. The drive on both sounds amazing.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2017)

The comments on the blue channel on the 50w are interesting... sounds like it is more like the normal 100w blue than the 100w EL34 blue.

Also I'll repeat IMHO all the EVH 5153 heads sound better with a Greenback derivative than V30s


----------



## JD27 (Dec 13, 2017)

technomancer said:


> The comments on the blue channel on the 50w are interesting... sounds like it is more like the normal 100w blue than the 100w EL34 blue.
> 
> Also I'll repeat IMHO all the EVH 5153 heads sound better with a Greenback derivative than V30s



The matching cab made a ton of difference compared to using my Orange/Mesa V30s.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Dec 13, 2017)

I've been meaning to pick up one of the 2x12 cabs. They make a great sounding combo from what I've heard.


----------



## KailM (Dec 17, 2017)

Pretty cool, honest review here:

I'm close to pulling the trigger on one of these or the 6L6 version, but honestly, every time I watch a review I change my mind on which one to go with, lol.

I have played the 6L6 version and definitely loved the red channel. I felt that it didn't need a boost to absolutely rip, just plugged directly in. The EL-34 version seems the same in that regard, albeit a slightly different voicing that still sounds amazing. I can't tell which one I prefer.

What I really want is an awesome clean channel as well. Some demos of the El34 version sound great, others sound like it starts to break up early. I want chimey, CLEAN cleans that take ambient effects like reverb and delay very well.

Regarding the blue channel-- I agree with the demo above, it didn't sound good at all. But...I feel like I could get a decent tone out of it by boosting it with my MXR M77 and really cutting a lot of the bass out of the signal, plus using the amp's EQ to cut bass as well.

Anybody that's tried one of these or owns one -- what would you say? I want amazing high-gain and amazing cleans, but could compromise on the in-between channel. What say you -- 6L6 or EL-34?


----------



## JD27 (Dec 17, 2017)

I also owned a 6L6 version. The blue channel was better than the EL34 version without an OD. The EL34 blue channel is a spongy mess. However, I never loved the 6L6 version unboosted either. But, with my Horizon PD boosting the EL34 blue channel it sounds awesome. Actually the channel I play on 90% of the time. The red channels on both are crazy high gain, really don’t need an OD to tighten them up either. I haven’t played with the green channel on the EL34 much, it’s not bad though. But, I have a Mesa TC-50, so if I want cleans, that one is what I play.


----------



## op1e (Dec 17, 2017)

If you want a crunch channel and cleans on paper the el34 version with the dual concentric pots is a better option. If you switch out the power tubes for something with a little more headroom like JJ big bottle 6ca7 you're even better off. The 6L6 model can get great cleans if you sacrifice the blue channel and turn the gain way down and channel volume up. I never did that because I loved that fat blue channel crunch so much. Dam I need another. Someone trade me for my MTS platform lol.


----------



## Municipalrestart (Dec 17, 2017)

Sounds way too flubby :/ I really wanted to pull the trigger on one of these and sell my stealth but I think im going back to the original plan of buying a jvm205 and modding it to the 410 od1 specs and having all the sounds I need from those.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 17, 2017)

Okay, now that I've had this model for a few weeks I feel like I can talk about it a little more honestly. I'm playing through a PRS 2x12 with V30's in it. 

Red Channel: Awesome. The 5150 III thing is done here excellently and the gain is, as in the 6L6 version, way over the top. It's just a smudge thicker in the mids but not in a gross way. My favorite channel by far and not much to say here. 

Blue Channel: Spongy. Thick. If you turn the presence and the treble up all the way it still might lack bite. It's fine for just standard "rock" sounds. Without a boost, a strat or a tele and the gain turned way down 2-3 gives a really fun low gain sound to jam around on. *BUT* for metal sounds a good OD pedal like the 808 or TS9 is necessary and are easily achievable so don't let the core sound dissuade you from grabbing one of these.

Green Channel: My main clean sound is absolutely _drenched _in reverb and delays and sometimes a "shimmer" effect because I love that shit. This channel can absolutely handle a pristine clean sound that doesn't have break up. It can also do a decent edge of breakup sound if you turn the volume all the way up and use the gain knob as a volume.

TL;DR the Red is amazing, as expected. The Blue is fine but needs an OD to shine. The Green is fucking great and clean. I regret nothing and will likely pick up the matching cab soon.

If anyone has any questions I can surely answer with more detail regarding something or other.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 17, 2017)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Okay, now that I've had this model for a few weeks I feel like I can talk about it a little more honestly. I'm playing through a PRS 2x12 with V30's in it.
> 
> Red Channel: Awesome. The 5150 III thing is done here excellently and the gain is, as in the 6L6 version, way over the top. It's just a smudge thicker in the mids but not in a gross way. My favorite channel by far and not much to say here.
> 
> ...



I think you will enjoy it much more with the matching cab.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 18, 2017)

^I do think so too


----------



## KailM (Dec 18, 2017)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Okay, now that I've had this model for a few weeks I feel like I can talk about it a little more honestly. I'm playing through a PRS 2x12 with V30's in it.
> 
> Red Channel: Awesome. The 5150 III thing is done here excellently and the gain is, as in the 6L6 version, way over the top. It's just a smudge thicker in the mids but not in a gross way. My favorite channel by far and not much to say here.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the in-depth review! This is making it easier to pull the trigger on one of these...so maybe I shouldn't be thanking you, lol.

That's kind of what I suspected with the blue channel; hit it with an OD and it'll tighten up and give you some bite. I have an MXR M77 which has control over the 100hz frequencies -- so on amps with too much low end, I've always been able to cut enough bass with that and get a very tight, bitey sound. Kinda figured that a player with a lot of tools on the pedalboard would be able to make it work. Plus, I kinda dig that the blue channel is so much different than the red channel. On all the 6505s I've owned, the red and green channels are more or less very similar, with the red channel just having more gain and saturation. 

Most of all, that's good to hear about the cleans -- that's exactly the way I like my cleans as well; drenched in reverb and delay. I sometimes run my Flashback delay, Hall of Fame on the "church" mode, and my EQD Afterneath all at the same time.


----------



## Captastic (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these. I was also thinking of getting the matching 2x12. I already have a VHT FB 4x12 and a Mesa OS 4x12. Is the matching cab the recommended choice?


----------



## chopeth (Dec 19, 2017)

yes, imo the v30s are not the best match for the 5153


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so curious about trying the matching cab, I have an old 80's Marshall 4x12 so no V30 issues, just cant get proper value selling the 4x12 but maybe will just ad the 2x12 at some point.


----------



## Mattiktpq (Dec 24, 2017)

I know this isn't EL34 related and I'm not for sure if it's been posted yet but it looks like we are getting 5150III 50w 2.0 with separate gain and volume controls for channels 1 and 2. Can't post a link since I'm a noob but zZounds has a listing for it, just search for EVH2253010.


----------



## Sogradde (Dec 24, 2017)

Why is 2018 going at war with my wallet? Jesus..


----------



## JD27 (Dec 24, 2017)

Mattiktpq said:


> I know this isn't EL34 related and I'm not for sure if it's been posted yet but it looks like we are getting 5150III 50w 2.0 with separate gain and volume controls for channels 1 and 2. Can't post a link since I'm a noob but zZounds has a listing for it, just search for EVH2253010.



You are correct. Makes sense that they would revise it with those features. Those also added “6L6” to the name on the front.

https://www.zzounds.com/item--EVH2253010


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Dec 24, 2017)

I emailed them after the lunchbox came out about selling me some concentric pots and knobs so I could mod mine(I've gotten replacement parts from them before). They said they would look into it and never got back to me. Maybe I'll have to follow up on that now that they have a couple 50watt models with them. I don't want to buy another 6l6 one as I have grown quite attached to mine and I was planning on getting the el34 model soon. On the other hand I have dealt with not having separate controls for years now so I can probably get by without. Seems like such a weird/lazy decision to not just do this in the first place.


----------



## Werecow (Dec 26, 2017)

JD27 said:


> You are correct. Makes sense that they would revise it with those features. Those also added “6L6” to the name on the front.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--EVH2253010



I really hope that one has the tight blue channel back of the old/original 50W again.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 27, 2017)

So maybe I missed it somewhere in this thread, but is the 50w EL34 considered a “Stealth” model like the actual 100w counterparts or what? I’m also tempted to pull the trigger on one of those 3. I do dig the dual concentric knobs on the LBXII, but love the roar of the original Stealth. Hmmm...


----------



## rexbinary (Dec 29, 2017)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Seems like such a weird/lazy decision to not just do this in the first place.



No one at EVH/Fender probably had thought about it until they saw Jens Kruze's mods.

http://krusekontrol.com/evh_iii_mod/b-2_stealth_mod_50w

He updated my original LBX with concentric pots, and a clean channel mod.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 2, 2018)

After finally trying this amp in person I retract my previous statement about not liking it. Loved it the other day at GC. I didn't like the 100 watt version I had previously tried but to me this is a much different amp. Would love to own one \m/


----------



## hvdh (Jan 3, 2018)

JD27 said:


> You are correct. Makes sense that they would revise it with those features. Those also added “6L6” to the name on the front.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--EVH2253010



The respons of Howard Kaplan of Fender at a FB subforum:
Howard Kaplan Looks like a dealer let images out ahead of the formal announcements at NAMM. And, yes there will be an upgrade path for owners of the old amps, but will be Service Center upgrade. Details are being worked out at this time.


----------



## hvdh (Jan 3, 2018)

JD27 said:


> You are correct. Makes sense that they would revise it with those features. Those also added “6L6” to the name on the front.
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--EVH2253010



Here the respons of Howard Kaplan at a FB subforum:
Looks like a dealer let images out ahead of the formal announcements at NAMM. And, yes there will be an upgrade path for owners of the old amps, but will be Service Center upgrade. Details are being worked out at this time.

That is good news for us 6L6 owners


----------



## feraledge (Jan 3, 2018)

hvdh said:


> The respons of Howard Kaplan of Fender at a FB subforum:
> Howard Kaplan Looks like a dealer let images out ahead of the formal announcements at NAMM. And, yes there will be an upgrade path for owners of the old amps, but will be Service Center upgrade. Details are being worked out at this time.


Fuck. Yes. Thank you EVH.


----------



## jclogston (Jan 4, 2018)

hvdh said:


> Here the respons of Howard Kaplan at a FB subforum:
> Looks like a dealer let images out ahead of the formal announcements at NAMM. And, yes there will be an upgrade path for owners of the old amps, but will be Service Center upgrade. Details are being worked out at this time.
> 
> That is good news for us 6L6 owners




I wonder how much this would cost and how it compares to Kruse kontrol price. I was going to get my modded but hate shipping it across the u.s. ( and waiting for 3 weeks total turnaround time).


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 29, 2018)

Is the blue channel on the EL34 good for say Def Leppard High n' Dry tone? I'm guessing yeah easy, but the video of the two guys bashing the blue channel has me spooked.


----------



## KailM (Jan 29, 2018)

rexbinary said:


> Is the blue channel on the EL34 good for say Def Leppard High n' Dry tone? I'm guessing yeah easy, but the video of the two guys bashing the blue channel has me spooked.



Me too (about the blue channel). I like everything I hear with the red channel and cleans, but I've heard a fair number of people say the blue channel is unusable.

I highly suspect hitting it with an OD that can cut even more bass (like my MXR M77) could tighten that blue channel up, but it's kind of a lot of money to shell out to find out I'm wrong.

However, I'm not sure I'd use the blue that often anyway. With my 6505 I'm a big fan of just rolling off some guitar volume on the red channel to get more of a rock tone.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 30, 2018)

KailM said:


> Me too (about the blue channel). I like everything I hear with the red channel and cleans, but I've heard a fair number of people say the blue channel is unusable.
> 
> I highly suspect hitting it with an OD that can cut even more bass (like my MXR M77) could tighten that blue channel up, but it's kind of a lot of money to shell out to find out I'm wrong.
> 
> However, I'm not sure I'd use the blue that often anyway. With my 6505 I'm a big fan of just rolling off some guitar volume on the red channel to get more of a rock tone.



OD on the blue channel for metal is mandatory. That said, I use a Precision Drive on the blue channel and that is basically the only channel I’m using for metal riffage.


----------



## KailM (Jan 30, 2018)

JD27 said:


> OD on the blue channel for metal is mandatory. That said, I use a Precision Drive on the blue channel and that is basically the only channel I’m using for metal riffage.



Good to know! The PD can cut more bass than a Tubescreamer, right? My MXR M77 can cut bass to the point that there is pretty much zero bass left in the guitar signal; I think it could make even a Rectifier clinically tight. I assume you wouldn't be using the blue channel if it didn't sound great boosted. Once again, I'm edging toward this EL-34 version over the 6L6 version...


----------



## JD27 (Jan 30, 2018)

KailM said:


> Good to know! The PD can cut more bass than a Tubescreamer, right? My MXR M77 can cut bass to the point that there is pretty much zero bass left in the guitar signal; I think it could make even a Rectifier clinically tight. I assume you wouldn't be using the blue channel if it didn't sound great boosted. Once again, I'm edging toward this EL-34 version over the 6L6 version...



Yes, also I've been runing an Orange Two Stroke in the EQ of my amps. It's basically a clean boost (up to 12db) with a parametric EQ, Hi (850Hz – 8.2kHz) and Lo (120Hz – 1.2kHz).


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 30, 2018)

I called my friendly Sweetwater sales rep. He totally twisted my arm and FORCED me to purchase the 50w EL34 head and matching 2x12 cab. I told him repeatedly I was absolutely not interested, but he just literately beat the money out of my wallet over the phone.  Cab is in stock, head is expected next week.


----------



## KailM (Jan 30, 2018)

rexbinary said:


> I called my friendly Sweetwater sales rep. He totally twisted my arm and FORCED me to purchase the 50w EL34 head and matching 2x12 cab. I told him repeatedly I was absolutely not interested, but he just literately beat the money out of my wallet over the phone.  Cab is in stock, head is expected next week.



Can you give me his phone # and extension? I'll tell my wife he made me order it...


----------



## sakeido (Jan 30, 2018)

ordered one of these in at my local music store to try out and it got in way ahead of schedule. any long term owner reviews from the guys who grabbed these earlier?

I just sold my 6505+ and started kicking myself the minute the guy walked off with it so I'm hoping this scratches that same itch but with a bit more refinement and usability overall


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 30, 2018)

I bought the 5153 EL34 50 watt with the matching 2x12 at the end of December. A friend brought his 120 watt 6505+ to A/B with mine through my 2x12 yesterday. As is known, the cleans are worlds different with the 6505+ being nastily ice picky and not super thick. I can also put the 5153 gain on 11 o'clock and it's already beaten his gain on full. It sounds meaner and chunkier but the 6505+ had a little more ass on the bottom end than the 5153 but you can fake it a little with the resonance knob.


----------



## Robotechnology (Jan 30, 2018)

Let me preface this with I own a 6L6 and for the music I do, where I set the gain for the green and blue channel, I don’t get the much of a volume jump (if any). Both at home and on some pretty large stages, I am good with my “green channel matched” blue tone. So in my case, I’m not sure the concentric pots are a must. Would it make it more versatile? Sure but, I personally set my knobs a certain way and just leave them there. With that out of the way, I tried out the 6L6 and EL34 50 watt versions side by side earlier today through the same EVH 2X12 cab. The short version is I slightly prefer the 6L6 green and STRONGLY prefer the 6L6 blue and slightly prefer the EL34 red channel. I found there to be too much loose bottom end in the 34 blue that I couldn’t dial it out using the EQ and resonance. The 34 clean is surprisingly good. Fender/EVH did a great job with the green channel on both. Some of the frequencies that are in the 34 red are quite pleasing to the ear. The 6L6 red usually feels like it needs to be reined in and with the 34 red not as much. The dual concentric pots found on the EL34 version are pretty cool. If you want to crank the green channel and get some slight overdrive going while keeping your gain down on the blue channel is possible (and not with my current 6L6). The EL34 version also looks cooler too if that matters to anyone. In my particular case, my EL34 gas is satiated now that I’ve played it because I spend the most time in the blue channel. So the 6L6 is it for me. If the future upgrade pots for the 6L6 version don’t change the tone at all then, I may go for changing them to the new spec just for the heck of it.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 31, 2018)

JD27 said:


> Yes, also I've been runing an Orange Two Stroke in the EQ of my amps. It's basically a clean boost (up to 12db) with a parametric EQ, Hi (850Hz – 8.2kHz) and Lo (120Hz – 1.2kHz).


+1 on the Two Stroke. JD sold me on it. I run mine in the loop of of my 50w 5153. I didn't think this amp needed any thing, but the parametric EQ is perfect. I give it no boost and just a little something to bring out a bit more heaviness and sizzle. Love it. 

Anyone know any more info on getting EVH upgrades on OG 50ws?? I have a blue channel that might eventually get used in my future.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 31, 2018)

Robotechnology said:


> Let me preface this with I own a 6L6 and for the music I do, where I set the gain for the green and blue channel, I don’t get the much of a volume jump (if any). Both at home and on some pretty large stages, I am good with my “green channel matched” blue tone. So in my case, I’m not sure the concentric pots are a must. Would it make it more versatile? Sure but, I personally set my knobs a certain way and just leave them there. With that out of the way, I tried out the 6L6 and EL34 50 watt versions side by side earlier today through the same EVH 2X12 cab. The short version is I slightly prefer the 6L6 green and STRONGLY prefer the 6L6 blue and slightly prefer the EL34 red channel. I found there to be too much loose bottom end in the 34 blue that I couldn’t dial it out using the EQ and resonance. The 34 clean is surprisingly good. Fender/EVH did a great job with the green channel on both. Some of the frequencies that are in the 34 red are quite pleasing to the ear. The 6L6 red usually feels like it needs to be reined in and with the 34 red not as much. The dual concentric pots found on the EL34 version are pretty cool. If you want to crank the green channel and get some slight overdrive going while keeping your gain down on the blue channel is possible (and not with my current 6L6). The EL34 version also looks cooler too if that matters to anyone. In my particular case, my EL34 gas is satiated now that I’ve played it because I spend the most time in the blue channel. So the 6L6 is it for me. If the future upgrade pots for the 6L6 version don’t change the tone at all then, I may go for changing them to the new spec just for the heck of it.



Can you comment at all on the high frequencies on the red channel for lead playing between the 6L6 and EL34? Is the EL smoother? Harsher?


----------



## Robotechnology (Feb 1, 2018)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Can you comment at all on the high frequencies on the red channel for lead playing between the 6L6 and EL34? Is the EL smoother? Harsher?



Slightly sweeter might be the right words. Definitely not harsher. I still like the 6L6 red but if the 34 red is a 9 then the 6L6 Red is an 8 so it’s not a huge difference.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 1, 2018)

Robotechnology said:


> Slightly sweeter might be the right words. Definitely not harsher. I still like the 6L6 red but if the 34 red is a 9 then the 6L6 Red is an 8 so it’s not a huge difference.



Thanks!


----------



## op1e (Feb 1, 2018)

From what I'm reading, the el34 could definitely benefit from some big bottle 6ca7's. After that I can't see anything it couldn't do better than the original 50w.


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 2, 2018)

Cab arrived today. Trying it out for now with my LBX until Sweetwater ships my 50w EL34 head to me. Not that it matters, but there is quite a bit of difference between this cab and my two Mesa mini rectos 1x12 cabs I normally use with my LBX. It's much smoother, and not as harsh, but probably doesn't cut as well. Maybe I'll revisit my cab choice on the LBX sometime down the road. Here's hoping my head ships next week!


----------



## sakeido (Feb 2, 2018)

Tried it out in the store through one of the only cabs they had, a Traynor 2x12... didn't like it at all, even with a boost pedal on, but I bought it anyway and took it home. Sounds much better in my room with the Mesa OS cab. Easily better than the 6L6 version I think but this is still the honeymoon phase..


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 9, 2018)

It's here! First impression: What's not to like? I'll post some more thoughts after I have spent some quality time with it.


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 10, 2018)

I noticed something I wasn't aware of when reading the owner's manual. Under the description of the channel one/two volume it states:
_
Note: For a cleaner sound from channels one and two, set these volume controls to their maximum, then bring the gain controls (B) up from their minimum settings to the desired level.
_
I looked at the 100w EL34 manual online. It has the same verbiage, but for the clean channel only, not the blue channel. I don't see this verbiage at all in the 6L6 manuals.

I'll have to give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 11, 2018)

Channel 1: Green channel is super chimey clean. Sounds best with volume maxed, and using the gain as the volume knob. Takes my fuzz pedal well.
Channel 2: Blue channel needs a boost, but is 100% usable and sounds really good with a boost. I'm not sure if it beats the blue on my LBX yet. I'll need to do more A/B testing.
Channel 3: Red channel needs nothing but ears to bleed. Seems to have more compression and sustain then the red on my LBX easily, but I need more A/B time to be sure.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 5, 2018)

rexbinary said:


> I noticed something I wasn't aware of when reading the owner's manual. Under the description of the channel one/two volume it states:
> _
> Note: For a cleaner sound from channels one and two, set these volume controls to their maximum, then bring the gain controls (B) up from their minimum settings to the desired level.
> _
> ...



did you end up trying that ... did it work? I would think it'd be absolutely deafening...

green channel on the EL34 > 6L6 clean. warmer, fatter, slightly more compressed but still could probably use a pedal in front of the amp to rein things in a little bit

blue channel on the EL34 >>>> 6L6 blue. same thing, but while the 6L6 didn't need a boost the EL34 does. I run it with an OD808 into an TC Elec Integrated Pre clone (Airis Effects Liver Kick) for some EQ shaping. the harder you run the clean boost the more mids and saturation you get out of the EL34 5153. I cut bass, add a bit of treble, and run the boost between 10 and 11 o'clock. I use the pedal settings to adjust from guitar to guitar rather than touching anything on the amp.

red channel, didn't like it on the 6L6 but I think it was better on that amp than it is on the EL34 version. Good lead channel, I guess? Haven't really messed with it that much. It has a ton of compression and a comical amount of gain.. I prefer the more articulate sound on channel 2.

all in all, awesome amp.


----------



## rexbinary (Mar 5, 2018)

sakeido said:


> did you end up trying that ... did it work? I would think it'd be absolutely deafening...



Yes it works. It does seem much cleaner by cranking the volume all the way up and using the gain as a volume. You can still keep it really quiet by carefully adjusting the gain if needed.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 9, 2018)

@rexbinary and others who have this, what's the mid-term assessment on this beast? 

Not sure what a G12K-100 is in the world of V30/Greenback variants but would this pair better/worse with a 5153 EL34?


----------



## sevenfoxes (May 9, 2018)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> So maybe I missed it somewhere in this thread, but is the 50w EL34 considered a “Stealth” model like the actual 100w counterparts or what? I’m also tempted to pull the trigger on one of those 3. I do dig the dual concentric knobs on the LBXII, but love the roar of the original Stealth. Hmmm...


No.


----------



## sakeido (May 10, 2018)

The906 said:


> @rexbinary and others who have this, what's the mid-term assessment on this beast?
> 
> Not sure what a G12K-100 is in the world of V30/Greenback variants but would this pair better/worse with a 5153 EL34?



I'm still diggin it, but I've gone back to playing my Dual Rec most of the time so I might end up selling it soon. It's a cool amp but I just prefer the Recto sound. I think the EL34 5153 is better than the 6L6 version, though... channel 2 on it is unreal. I just wish there was a point to channel 3


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 10, 2018)

sakeido said:


> I'm still diggin it, but I've gone back to playing my Dual Rec most of the time so I might end up selling it soon. It's a cool amp but I just prefer the Recto sound. I think the EL34 5153 is better than the 6L6 version, though... channel 2 on it is unreal. I just wish there was a point to channel 3


Thanks for the input. What is the summary of Channel 3 then? Too much of the same, or just unusable gain?


----------



## sakeido (May 10, 2018)

Just a fuckton of gain. It's like the ultra dick rippin 5150-3 sound too, which doesn't vibe with the EL34 mid range - I find it too muddy for rhythms, too buzzy for leads. I really wish channel 3 was just a copy of channel 2 with an independent EQ on the EL34 version, because channel 2 is super sick and I could easily use two different varieties on that tone.


----------



## skmanga (May 10, 2018)

This is regarding the 6l6 version, but I figured this can help inform people.

I recently purchased the original 6l6 50 watt EVH head and fell in love 
Each channel has its own thing going on, very versatile.
I wasn't feeling the shared vol and gain knobs, but I did manage to find acceptable vol settings for both that worked.
I found out that EVH was going to offer the dual pot mod and I was gonna go ahead and do that as soon as it became available, but I started to notice popping issues with the effects loop footswitch button.

Zzounds was cool and swapped it out for me, but the second head also had the issue.
I called them about it but by then the original head had been discontinued and there were no more in stock.
The new 2.0 dual pot head was now out, so they couldn't simply swap mine for a new one.
I ended up returning my old one and accepted a lesser discount on the new 2.0 head.

So far I've got no issues to speak of!
When I first fire her up the effects loop will make a pop when engaged, but after that its pretty silent.
CH1 is an awesome clean channel with enough gain on tap for a nice broken up distorted sound.
With an OD it can totally rock.
CH2 has the most range and useable gain on tap. Can get all kinds of sick saturated tones from it.
I like to stak an overdrive or 2 on this CH.
CH3 is ridiculously saturated, thick, and gainy! I love it haha 
You really dont need an OD if you crank the gain to say 5....
I tend to keep the gain around 3-4 and use an OD as a clean boost.

I totally agree with people who say CH 3 has overwhelming amounts of gain, even unusable at some points!
I plan on retubing this bad boy soon and plan on sticking in a lower gain 12volt tube in there for CH3.

Here is a sound sample, recorded with my crappy pc mic that has this high end hiss issue..

https://soundcloud.com/user423793717/hevy

For the first few seconds of playing I believe I am using CH 2 without any boost.
Then I engage the boost on CH and rock for a bit.
At 0:46 seconds I switch over to CH3 with the boost still on, you can hear the feedback fighting to get in there 
I have the head connected to a Laney 2x12 w/vin 30's, which I am going to swap one out for a BLK|TRI ghost soon.
Guitar is an Ibanez 2000's 7421 with a kiesel lithium in the bridge(sweet pickup), and the OD is the protone dead pony max vol, 0 dirt.


----------



## KailM (May 10, 2018)

^^^Try a JJ (or NOS) 5751 in V1 -- I find that it helps all the channels a lot. Cleaner cleans, clearer blue channel, and more useable gain on the red channel.

I really wish a store within 200 miles of me would get the EL-34 version so I can try one. Though, I am very satisfied with my original 6L6 version. Contrary to what a lot of people say, I actually prefer the red channel to the blue. I don't boost it ever, it's tight enough without and has the perfect amount of gain for me at about 10 o'clock (again, the 5751 helps that). The blue just doesn't have the same vibe for me. I have a very particular EQ curved dialed in my effects loop (MXR 10-band) though, and with that pedal engaged the blue pedal just can't sound as pissed-off as the red. My results might be different without the EQ.

But part of me still wants to try the EL-34.


----------



## rexbinary (May 14, 2018)

The906 said:


> @rexbinary and others who have this, what's the mid-term assessment on this beast?
> 
> Not sure what a G12K-100 is in the world of V30/Greenback variants but would this pair better/worse with a 5153 EL34?



Due to just a bunch of crap I haven't gotten to spend enough time with it for a mid-term assessment yet. I will post when I do though. I plan to run it it side by side my LBX with Mini Recto v30 cabs, and try my v30 cabs on the EL34. I'll post my results.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 15, 2018)

Welp, I've had mine for about a week...keeping it...way too much fun.


----------



## KailM (Jun 15, 2018)

The906 said:


> Welp, I've had mine for about a week...keeping it...way too much fun.



How does it compare with the 6l6 version, if you've tried that one?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 15, 2018)

KailM said:


> How does it compare with the 6l6 version, if you've tried that one?



I have zero experience with any other 5150 species, sorry. I more or less moved out of the used economy car market and into something like a new Dodge RT/SRT with this purchase.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 16, 2018)

How are the 50w 5153s in bedroom volume? Ive had the 60w 6505+ and it still got too loud too fast. The post gain knob isnt any help. 

I was wondering if the 5153 el34 50w"s master volume has a more forgiving taper....


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 16, 2018)

It's good at br vol for sure.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 17, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> How are the 50w 5153s in bedroom volume? Ive had the 60w 6505+ and it still got too loud too fast. The post gain knob isnt any help.
> 
> I was wondering if the 5153 el34 50w"s master volume has a more forgiving taper....



I played the 6l6 5153 in GC a while back and it was really good sounding at br volumes. I'm really considering buying one, but I think I'm leaning towards the el34 version from what others are saying. Not sure yet.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jun 17, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> How are the 50w 5153s in bedroom volume? Ive had the 60w 6505+ and it still got too loud too fast. The post gain knob isnt any help.
> 
> I was wondering if the 5153 el34 50w"s master volume has a more forgiving taper....


I have the 6l6 version, and it is easily one of the best amps for low volume playing.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 17, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> How are the 50w 5153s in bedroom volume? Ive had the 60w 6505+ and it still got too loud too fast. The post gain knob isnt any help.
> 
> I was wondering if the 5153 el34 50w"s master volume has a more forgiving taper....


I have the 6L6 version and if there are fans on, I can play mine at night without waking my girls up, separated by one floor.


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 17, 2018)

I don't have the 50w 6L6 to compare with, but my 50w EL34 is awesome at bedroom volumes. I was concerned moving from the 15w LBX that I would need a load box or something for low volumes, but that was not the case at all. The master volume on the 50w EL34 is excellent.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 17, 2018)

Awesome, thanks guys! Ive been wanting to pull the trigger on a 5153 el34 50w and sell the 6505mh. The 6505mh was just awesome for bedroom volumes.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jun 18, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Awesome, thanks guys! Ive been wanting to pull the trigger on a 5153 el34 50w and sell the 6505mh. The 6505mh was just awesome for bedroom volumes.


The evh is light years ahead of the 6505mh. You'll love it!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 18, 2018)

feraledge said:


> I have the 6L6 version and if there are fans on, I can play mine at night without waking my girls up, separated by one floor.


I just jammed late for an hour last night/early AM on the 5153 EL34, complete full gain noodling/trem nonsense with a delay and an MXR CMBAOD pushing the red and blue both on full gain. LOL, anyway, nobody woke up and I have a tiled single floor house. Closed door that's it.


----------



## sirbuh (Jun 18, 2018)

Agreed. 
el34 is low volume friendly 
6534+ is low volume friendly 
5150 is a beast that can be tamed but needs eq pedal(s) to even start the conversation


----------



## Werecow (Jun 20, 2018)

The906 said:


> I just jammed late for an hour last night/early AM on the 5153 EL34, complete full gain noodling/trem nonsense with a delay and an MXR CMBAOD pushing the red and blue both on full gain. LOL, anyway, nobody woke up and I have a tiled single floor house. Closed door that's it.



red channel on full gain?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 29, 2018)

So I tried the EL34 50w awhile ago at GC, and I can say that it rips hard! It sounded juicy with the Mick Thomson Jackson and the matching cab I demoed it with. But can I confirm with you guys that the EL34 is a bit darker sounding than the 6L6? I remember having to roll back the treble and the presence on the 50w 6l6 but with this one I was ok with the 666 setting and 6 with presence. Considering that the MT Duncan Blackouts are already bright as it is.

Channel 2 was a bit rounder and fatter in the bass too.

Other than that, it sounded absolutely great. It sure can do bedroom level volumes. And it is tempting since they go with 36 month 0% financing right now.

My wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 30, 2018)

It is indeed slightly darker.


----------



## op1e (Jun 30, 2018)

That's good cause I always kept my presence off.


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 30, 2018)

New 50w EL34 mods from Jens Kruze

Transformed Blue Channel - clear, articulate and more gain
Dynamite warm CLEAN green channel with tons of head room

Green/Blue/Red LED's inside head shell that switch with channels Integrated with amp's circuit, no external wires. Can be turned on/off via toggle switch

SuperSonic Mod that releases compression for much better clarity
External Bias Point + Trimmer (back pannel)
Marshall Modes for blue + red channels
Master Volume (global for all 3 channels)
Foot-switchable volume boost (=2 foot-switchable Master Volumes)

Red Channel gain trimmer switch, reduces gain to manageable level 

Variac Module 50W-25W-15W-7W-3W
Separated EQ for ch1 (concentric pots + knobs)
Separated Presence and Resonance control (concentric pots + knobs)

















Sound clips:
http://www.krusekontrol.com/evh_iii_mod/evh-iii_50w_el34_mod

I had my LBX modded by Jens and he did a great job.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 1, 2018)

Are amp mods the new ‘full custom guitar’?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 1, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Are amp mods the new ‘full custom guitar’?


That's a lot of "tone tackle", def keeping these in mind for future options.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 1, 2018)

those mods look ridiculously awesome.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 2, 2018)

only mods I'd ever be interested in is the conc. pots for independent EQ on channel 1/2 and presence and resonance for 1+2/3. it drives me fucking nuts that they didn't get matching knobs though... why!?

other than that I don't trust any of these guys to improve on the amp in any way, shape or form. Extensive amp mods make sense for say, a classic Marshall that you want a more modern sound for, but not for an already new amp design


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jul 4, 2018)

sakeido said:


> only mods I'd ever be interested in is the conc. pots for independent EQ on channel 1/2 and presence and resonance for 1+2/3. it drives me fucking nuts that they didn't get matching knobs though... why!?
> 
> other than that I don't trust any of these guys to improve on the amp in any way, shape or form. Extensive amp mods make sense for say, a classic Marshall that you want a more modern sound for, but not for an already new amp design


I'm with you. These kinds of mods never made any sense to me, especially for the price. You're better off just buying a completely different amp.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 17, 2018)

sold the EL34 50 watter..

Cool amp but I am just not sold on the 5150-3 sound. After trying them all now I prefer the old Peavey style sound quite a bit more. Quite liked the 6505+ I sold to get this amp.. and I definitely liked the EL34 5150-3 more than the 6L6 version... so I'm on the hunt for a 6534+ now to replace it.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 15, 2019)

So...I did some minor fussing around with this thing last night and found something I guess would be very tight in an AJFA type of way. 
M77 with bump on, tone and 100Hz at noon with gain zero and output maxed on red channel with its gain at around 9 o clock. Eq'd in the loop fairly scooped. I don't do the clip thing at this time but its quite different to my ears with that boost in front and gain lowered. Its different than what you get from this amp's blue channel with same boost but that's also very good too.


----------



## rexbinary (May 15, 2019)

Sold my 50w EL34 in favor of the 50w 6L6 (2.0).

The 50w EL34 red channel has really rich mids that are very smooth compared to the 50w 6L6. It's not better or worse than the 6L6, it's just got a different flavor. I think it would be great for black metal, but it might be too smooth for modern metal. Gain was about the same to me. EL34 might have a tad bit more but it's so smooth it's hard to tell.

The 50w EL34 blue channel is as bad as you have read. I thought people were probably exaggerating about how bad it was, and I tried to keep an open mind. They were not exaggerating, at least as far as my ears are concerned. It might be good for 70s rock? It's not good for anything for me. There is a reversible mod to fix the blue channel, but I didn't try it for myself. (C137 1000pf cap, a couple of inches behind the ch 1 low control, clip it) I did hear one phone video of a 50w EL34 with this mod on Facebook, and it sounded much improved.

I almost kept the 50w EL34 just for the red channel, but I couldn't justify keeping two amps that are so similar on my current budget.


----------



## KailM (May 15, 2019)

The906 said:


> So...I did some minor fussing around with this thing last night and found something I guess would be very tight in an AJFA type of way.
> M77 with bump on, tone and 100Hz at noon with gain zero and output maxed on red channel with its gain at around 9 o clock. Eq'd in the loop fairly scooped. I don't do the clip thing at this time but its quite different to my ears with that boost in front and gain lowered. Its different than what you get from this amp's blue channel with same boost but that's also very good too.



That’s the OD I have as well, and I literally set it exactly how you just described when boosting my EVH (6l6 version). I find that the EVH really likes the “bump” switch activated as opposed to the bump off and adding some 100hz. My 6505 doesn’t like or need the bump as much. I find though, that when the wife isn’t home and I can crank it, I still prefer the red channel without a boost but gain a little higher, like 10 o’clock. Still use the EQ in the loop for all gain sounds, and some 500hz scooped out. Skull-crushing tone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 16, 2019)

How big of a difference is there soundwise between the 100w and the 50w versions of the 5153? I was thinking of maybe grabbing a 5153 100w for shits and giggles.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 16, 2019)

KailM said:


> That’s the OD I have as well, and I literally set it exactly how you just described when boosting my EVH (6l6 version). I find that the EVH really likes the “bump” switch activated as opposed to the bump off and adding some 100hz. My 6505 doesn’t like or need the bump as much. I find though, that when the wife isn’t home and I can crank it, I still prefer the red channel without a boost but gain a little higher, like 10 o’clock. Still use the EQ in the loop for all gain sounds, and some 500hz scooped out. Skull-crushing tone.


I would be lying if I said I didn't get that set up idea from you, I"m pretty sure anyway. 




rexbinary said:


> Sold my 50w EL34 in favor of the 50w 6L6 (2.0).
> 
> 
> The 50w EL34 blue channel is as bad as you have read. I thought people were probably exaggerating about how bad it was, and I tried to keep an open mind. They were not exaggerating, at least as far as my ears are concerned. It might be good for 70s rock? It's not good for anything for me. There is a reversible mod to fix the blue channel, but I didn't try it for myself. (C137 1000pf cap, a couple of inches behind the ch 1 low control, clip it) I did hear one phone video of a 50w EL34 with this mod on Facebook, and it sounded much improved.
> ...



All good, did you happen to see any pics or anything of that cap clipping? Definitely could not find any other info on it but I'm not on FB.


----------



## KailM (May 16, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> How big of a difference is there soundwise between the 100w and the 50w versions of the 5153? I was thinking of maybe grabbing a 5153 100w for shits and giggles.



The 100 watt head has obviously more headroom, but more available low-end and will stay tighter deeper into low-tuning such as with 7-strings and up. Having said that, it's been years since I played the 100-watt version and the one I tried sounded like shit -- I think there was something wrong with it. I couldn't get any low-end out of it even by maxing the bass. I don't think they're supposed to be that way; and that certainly wasn't the case when I saw Decapitated playing them live.

The 50-watter has tons of clear low-end and can be very tight if you want it. I only play 6-strings and tune only as low as C#/Drop B and it keeps it together quite nicely at those tunings. However, I like a lot of low-end in my tone and actually dial-in a little "looseness" and sag with this amp to get it where I want it. If you're tuning lower than B with a 7 you might want the 100-watt head. It is a HUGE, heavy head, so keep that in mind. I love the size and weight of my 50 watter. Even my 6505 head is smaller than a 5153 100-watt head.


----------



## JD27 (May 16, 2019)

rexbinary said:


> Sold my 50w EL34 in favor of the 50w 6L6 (2.0).
> 
> The 50w EL34 red channel has really rich mids that are very smooth compared to the 50w 6L6. It's not better or worse than the 6L6, it's just got a different flavor. I think it would be great for black metal, but it might be too smooth for modern metal. Gain was about the same to me. EL34 might have a tad bit more but it's so smooth it's hard to tell.
> 
> ...



The EL34 Blue channel is most definitely not metal voiced unless boosted, in which case I loved it. I never really used the Red channel on the 6l6 or EL34, just the blue channels boosted. I always found the red channels got way too grainy too quickly.


----------



## wakjob (May 16, 2019)

JD27 said:


> The EL34 Blue channel is most definitely not metal voiced unless boosted, in which case I loved it. I never really used the Red channel on the 6l6 or EL34, just the blue channels boosted. I always found the red channels got way too grainy too quickly.



Same here.

That's why I'm always pestering the forums with experimenting with lower gain tubes. 

Not only does it calm the signal down, in some cases it makes the amp feel more open, less compressed, and there might be a slight tonal change.

Anyone without a handful of old 12au7, 12at7, or 12ay7 preamp tubes to try are really missing out imo.


----------



## rexbinary (May 16, 2019)

The906 said:


> All good, did you happen to see any pics or anything of that cap clipping? Definitely could not find any other info on it but I'm not on FB.



I just looked and didn't see any pics of it. Here is a quote from Howard Kaplan which engineered the 5153s.



Howard Kaplan said:


> CH2 of the EL34 version of the head has more low end and has a darker tone as compared to the 6L6 head. Some love, and some do not. If you want the EL34 head to have the same CH2 character as the 6L6 take the amp to a tech and have them clip one end of the 1000 pF small ceramic disc capacitor C137, effectively removing it from CH2. It is located about 1.5” behind the CH1/2 Low Control.



Source (Howard's remark is down in the comments): https://www.facebook.com/groups/1666017740393127/permalink/2260602847601277/

Here is the original Facebook sound clip of the mod:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1666017740393127/permalink/2214722252189337/

Here is a YouTube clip that contains the 50w EL34 with the C137 mod:


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 16, 2019)

rexbinary said:


> I just looked and didn't see any pics of it. Here is a quote from Howard Kaplan which engineered the 5153s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, I may tackle this myself. The pots oddly need some cleaning too, getting some pants pooping level of scratch on the vols. 

thanks


----------



## JD27 (May 17, 2019)

rexbinary said:


> I just looked and didn't see any pics of it. Here is a quote from Howard Kaplan which engineered the 5153s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That mod does make the blue channel sound better on its own. The comparison video is interesting too. I didn’t own mine at the same time, so I was going off memory, but this confirms me thinking it was a more aggressive sound in the EL34. I had the same experience swapping between EL34s and 6L6s in my TC50. Guess I’m just a EL34 guy.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 30, 2019)

You guys should check out this sick Green channel demo.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 31, 2019)

It’s impossible to underestimate the blue channel on this guy.


----------



## Werecow (May 31, 2019)

The906 said:


> You guys should check out this sick Green channel demo.




Is it just me or are his demos and recorded tones steadily getting worse.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 31, 2019)

Werecow said:


> Is it just me or are his demos and recorded tones steadily getting worse.



I think I am missing the point of that video. Its displayed entirely on the green/clean channel but it sounds like some gainy amp/dirt box models are right in that mix, which are not mentioned.


----------

